# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Contratamos - Auditor de Calidad y Exportacion

## ALUMA PRODUCE

*good people tomatoes.jpg 
Perfil:*  ·Habilidades: Profesional orientado por objetivos, actitud proactiva y criterio para resolución de problemas. Responsable con capacidad de planificar, organizar, dirigir y controlar programas de control de calidad y exportación. Reportará directamente a la Gerencia de Importaciones y Ventas ALUMA. ·Disponibilidad de viaje dentro y fuera del país. ·Licencia de conducir vigente.  *Requisitos:*  ·Profesional con estudios Técnicos y/o Universitarios (Ind. Alimentarias/Agronomía/Ing. Agrícola/Ing. Agroindustrial/Comercio Exterior). ·Conocimiento en Auditoria de Calidad de Frutas Frescas. De preferencia con experiencia. ·Conocimiento y/o experiencia en Certificaciones (Global GAP/HACCP/BRC/TNC), de preferencia. ·Conocimientos básicos del proceso de exportación. ·Conocimientos básicos de Microsoft Office, Internet y herramientas Web. ·Conocimiento de idioma Inglés, de preferencia leído, escrito y hablado nivel intermedio ha avanzado.   Interesados enviar a la brevedad CV y pretensiones salariales, a grazzia@aluma-produce.com .  *ASUNTO: ALUMA CALIDAD.*Temas similares: VENDO PALTA HASS CALIDAD EXPORTACION Artículo: Adex conforma mesa de calidad de alimentos de exportación MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO Artículo: México: El mango, sin calidad para exportación Parametros de calidad Mango de exportacion

----------

